# Worried...



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, got my little guy yesterday...when he was there, he was fine. Active, friendly, ate like a pig...then I get him home. Sneezing at first, which really had me worried, but he has since stopped...the only time he sneezes now is when I take him out/get him excited in some way. Well, that leads me to my next point...

I have had rats in the past. They all lived in an aquarium (except one) and all lived three years or more...suprisingly, all but one where bought from a pet store...they all seemed to bond to me within a few days to a week. Of course, I used treats like yogies and such to get them to feel comfortable with me...they all ate, drank, played, and pottied like normal...

This guy however...well...he ain't normal. He spends most of his day inside his little house...not asleep, but not moving. Like, a scared creature trying not to get eaten. I was wanting to check on him today, as for 6 hours he hadn't eaten, or gotten anything to drink. I took him out of his house, and he immediately went to his litterbox and used the restroom. There was nothing in his house. For six hours, he didn't poop or pee. After he used the restroom, he went to a corner and sat there. Another thirty minutes went by, he went and grabbed some food and ate a little. Grabbed a little bit of water, then went and laid down some more. I took him out, let him play for a little bit. I had all the rattie faves...box full of shredded paper...paper towels balled up with treats inside, tunnels, bottles, string (my former ratties loved playing with string...) and just rat stuff in general. All he did was run around his free roam area and sniff stuff, then come lay by me and groom. He doesn't like being picked up by me, nor does he like being touched by me, but he seems to only feel safe outside of his cage if he is laying right up next to me (note, not on me...) He doesn't play, he doesn't eat unless forced, and he rarely drinks. I decided to take his house out of his...well...house...and see if he would actually do anything. He is starting to drink more now, and eat more. I also see him going over to his litter box at least a couple times an hour...

I took him out again for a little more playtime. Three hours...did the same thing. Pooped alot for five minutes...sneezed for five minutes...then ran around sniffing....came back to me and started grooming...

Then, the moment of truth came. Yogies! I held a yogie up to him...he did nothing! He sniffed it, and that was it. I left it out for him, nothing. It is now sitting in his food dish...hoping he might try it so I can use yogies to help train him. He hasn't done anything with it. I have tried all my old rats favorite treats, and so far nothing!!! Cheese nips, regular crackers, pasta, bread, seeds, nuts, yogies, health granola bars, healthy sweets like fruits....NOTHING. He won't eat any treats....

I have never experienced anything like this. Is this rat so freaked out by the change in environment that he is completely different? Am I going to have problems with this little guy? Please, SOMEONE help me!!!!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

I think your problem is that he needs a friend. My little guy, Remi, acted like that the first day I got him. Then, after actually doing some research about rats (being a first time rat girl, and buying remi on an impulse), I realized he needed a friend. His personality totally changed when I went back and got his cage mate, Gus. I would definitely get him a friend, it will make a world of a difference. And, he also might just be a shy guy. I think he'll come around.


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

I went to pick up one of his brothers today...sadly enough...every one of his cage mates (4 total) where gone. I would have a problem with quarantine, as I don't have another house, or even another room to house a rat in. The only pet stores around here have rats as feeders and lumped into cages except for petsmart and petco, and the place I bought him at. The place I got him at has three hairless and one regular rat that are MUCH bigger than him (been there awhile). They get their pets from breeders and do the whole quarantine thing. They are in a room of the pet store by themselves and I trust their animals a lot...but I would be afraid of rats that are 6-9 months old being introduced to this 2 month old baby. 

One of the Petsmarts near me has just gotten a brown rex in that is about the same size, but it is petsmart...and that worries me. Again, problems with quarantine...what should I do for that?


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, btw...I took a christmas bow and took the staple out of it and now its just one long ribbon. It is in his cage...and he is "playing" with it...for a grand total of 45 seconds...lol. It was cute while it lasted...


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

I would not suggest getting a rat from petco or petsmart. That is where I got my boys from........ vet bills up the butttt. They came home really sick and I am still battling getting them healthy. 
I am not sure about how to introduce them. Or, how it would work introducing a rat that is like six months older than your little guy. My guys are pretty much the same age, so it wasn't really a problem. 
If you can afford a cheapy smaller cage for quarantine, it would probably be useful.... you could put them in there when you clean the cage, traveling, etc. As far as location for a quarantine cage, I don't think they HAVE to be in separate rooms... but don't quote me on that. I think as long as they are a good distance away from eachother... I guess. lol. I am pretty new at this, I just happen to have experience with the whole loner rat thing. But, someone who has like 20 rats will post and help us out, I am sure.


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

haha...yeah. Like I said, I had rats, and all my previous guys where real loners. They loved me, but hated other rats...so I guess I lucked out...

My biggest problem right now is money...I spent so much getting all the stuff I needed (after I just threw all my old stuff like water bottles and unused bedding and food dishes out a month ago). And of course, I lose my job, with no money in the bank and no last check...so...I'm a little stuck. I could afford another rat...but not a tiny cage...but I'll ask friends and see if someone might have something they can let me use...


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

well, since i have taken his tissue box house out, and he hasn't had a place to hide, he has been playing with ribbon, eating (for the past ten minutes almost...guy musta been hungry) drinking from his water bottle...then I saw him standing on top of his food dish looking like he wanted out...it was the normal deal trying to take him out...but he came out...noticed he had something in his mouth...sat down with him on my belly, and he took the yogie out of his mouth and started to eat it...now he is bruxing...and I am a little more calm...

Why would taking a house out make him act...well...normal?


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

And another update...as the night continues on (I'm up late tonight...) he is starting to act more and more like I would expect...he is actually playing now in his cage. Digging around in his bedding...taking pieces of food and stashing them in a corner...attacking the ribbon like a mongoose attacking a snake...being cute...

Oh, and random jumping like another rat just snuck up on him and tried to play


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe he is coming out more as the night gets later because rats are naturally nocturnal? If you have noticed, at most pets stores, the rats are piled in there little house sleeping for the majority if the day. Perhaps he wasn't just stressed because of the move but maybe he is trying to adjust to a new schedule.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would still advise a friend for him, even if you only can do a room intro, keep their cages on opposite sides of the room. Its not great, but its probably better than your obviously timid baby being alone his whole life. He sounds like a true follower and they can go rigid with fear without another rat to give them courage.

Are there no rescues or oops litters or rehoming situations in your area?


----------



## nancy (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, I just bought a new rat baby from petsmart, i am pretty new at this but she was my 5th baby in almost a month, they are all about the same age and everybody is crazy playful and so much fun but the new one does not want to play, she will interact with me a little but not all over me like the others. The thing that worries me with her is that she goes and goes in circles non stop while she is in the cage. They have a huge cage and lots of toys and things to keep them busy, she is not interested in any of it. she never stops going in circles and it drives me crazy, i feel sorry for her because i have tried everything and she will not stop, she is fine when you hold her although she is not real comfy with being held yet. when she is doing her circle thing she will run into anybody and anything in her way. she always turns to the right. her ears are very clean no sign of ear infection and she does not tilt her head to one side. she wont take any treats or play, while everybody else is jumping and rolling around playing she is just doing her circle. I have had her for 4 days and I am worried. I want to breed her eventually but i am afraid she will not clam down and be a responsible mommy. I am of coarse already attached and don't want to let her go but I don't know what I can do to help her. Can someone please help me understand what is going on with her. she does eat and drink although she does not stop long to do so she will maybe grab a bite and keep going and stop and lick the water bottle for a second and keep on going. HELP!!! it is driving me nuttttttttsss!!!


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

UPDATE:

Remy is seemingly doing better and being more rat like, but I said that already. I went to the place I got him from and got the name of the breeder they use. He is actually local (going through him from now on). Turns out, one of Remy's step brothers (same dad, different mom) is still available, a blue capped dumbo at that!!! I played with him for a bit, he is just as sweet as can be. A little smaller than Remy, not by much...around three weeks younger. He is in a small house the breeder uses for quarantine, by himself right now. Been in there for a few weeks (he said he does this with them in case the ones he has in the house get sick). No rattles, no leaks, no sneezing, no parasites...just a nice little rat. He is going to keep him for me for another few days until I can find another cage to keep him in in case they don't get along at first...think I still need to quarantine him since he is pretty much in that now?


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

so...anyone? Since the little guy is being quarantined at the breeders, would I still have to quarantine him? Again, its not that I don't want to, its that it will probably be hard to...


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Just to add (a bit late) when I got my two little boys they didn't like treats... at all. They turned down chicken and yogurt and PEAS! Can you imagine? My big boys wage wars in the conquest of a single pea... They gradually came around though and now eat almost anything I give them. Pet store diets are not the most varied, and yoggies aren't the best treats either.... 

Out of curiosity, what do you feed him?


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Suebee and Mazuri ;-) My guy gets fed good. He eats mostly the lab blocks...lol. He won't eat the peas...


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

I think there's two reasons for quarantining. One is so your new rat doesn't introduce anything to Remy, but the other reason is if Remy has something but hasn't shown symptoms yet, the quarantine period might give you time to identify that there's something wrong with Remy and get it fixed before his friend moves in. I'm not sure if the fact that your new rat is being quarantined at the breeder's makes a difference. 

That said, if you can't do a quarantine you still need to introduce them properly. See this sticky for a well written guide: 

Quarantining & Introduction Guide

Good luck, hopefully they get along so Remy can have a friend.


----------

